# Krib help, new to Kribs....



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, and thanks in advance for all your help, all insider hints and tips are appreciated.

(i will go into great detail, alot to read but i know how you guys like and need detail to provide the best, and most accurate answers, / suggestions)

I have kept fish (mostly malawi, central, and south amer. cichlids) for over 10 years and am fairly knowlegable, however i have never kept krib, and always like to research the #%$& out of a fish before i buy it. BUT i know not to trust my lfs, and every site on the web is a bit different, even conflicting so i like to talk to real ppl. who really care about fish and know from experience on things im not familiar with.

this is what i got,

i have a 50g wide, cycled and ready to go, i have it set up with alot of gravel and enough filtration for a 140g tank. ihave a #%$& load of rocks piled up creating 1 large cave and several (4) smaller ones on each side of the tank. along the back i have large skinny rock siting on fake drift wood that reaches from the middle of the back to the top with about 4 inches btween the rock and the glass seperated in sections creating 3 more cave like spots, the drift wood provides 3 caves with in it as well. thats 16 caves. i also have a large area in the midle for open swimming, there are 2 powerfull airstones on each side of the tank and 3 water falls coming from 2 filters into the tank. with in the rocky areas the tank is medium to heavily planted, but not in the cave openings, nor in the open swimming middle of the tank (in the open part there are sparse, very short moss like plants) and all the plant work is fake, as well as the drift wood, however all rocks are real, and "aquarim certified"

this is my water perimeters: (in ppm)

Ammonia = 0 Nitrite = 0 Nitrate = 5 Total Hardness = about 100 Total Chlorine = 0 
Total Alkalinity = 130 PH = 7.5 Water temp = 78 degrees

This is what I understand:

not very aggressive, easily bred, rock dwelling fish from africa, care for simliar to Mbuna. Omnivore. Males 4 inches, females 3 inches.

What I need to know:

Is this info correct? are my water parimaters ideal for Kribs? is there a differece between kribs and rock dwelling kribs (2 different lfs, would like to get the males from one and females from another to ensure no inbreeding) Best temp for colouration and activeness? Should or can i slightly over stock like i do my Mbuna? How many can this set up hold? are they random, haram, or paired off breeders? female to male ratio? are they happy in a species only tank? What catfish or loaches can I add, keeping the well being of the kribs and catfish/loach in mind, as well as the Kribs eggs/fry. what are they like as a pet ( as in fun to watch, active skittish, shy, etc?) and finally any hints and tips you have from experience.

I am hoping to do at 1 or 2 males and 9 females thats 10 fish full grown put in all together at 31 inches in a 50 gallon with plants and 16 caves ( i know the gallon to inch doesnt really apply, but a roughy to go by)

sorry for the long novel like post but like i said details matter.

thanks forr all you input!

(ps the kribs go on 50% off tomorrow (Aug 25th) for 1 day only and i would like to get there first thing to get the best pic, so speedy replies is super appreciated )


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

That is totaly fine sounds like what my kribs are dealing with hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

woops over post


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks jack lover, now any body have info on this part?

"What I need to know:

Is this info correct? are my water parimaters ideal for Kribs? is there a differece between kribs and rock dwelling kribs (2 different lfs, would like to get the males from one and females from another to ensure no inbreeding) Best temp for colouration and activeness? Should or can i slightly over stock like i do my Mbuna? How many can this set up hold? are they random, haram, or paired off breeders? female to male ratio? are they happy in a species only tank? What catfish or loaches can I add, keeping the well being of the kribs and catfish/loach in mind, as well as the Kribs eggs/fry. what are they like as a pet ( as in fun to watch, active skittish, shy, etc?) and finally any hints and tips you have from experience. "

appreciate it!


----------



## BTBarney (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply (just joined the forum myself)!

It sounds like your conditions are great for Kribs - be mindful of the wording of kribs and "Rock Kribs," as "Rock Kribs" are a haplochromine cichlid from Lake Victoria, a completely unrelated fish from clear across the continent! You probably already know that, but just checking.

I have had good success breeding _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ (your typical LFS kribensis) under conditions very similar to the ones you have stated. Mine were particularly tolerant of higher nitrates, but that is due to my haphazard (i.e. lazy) water-change schedule. These are riverine cichlids, so they will be most happy in the freshest water you can provide. As I said however, my personal experience tells me they are more tolerant than others of the occasional lapse in judgement regarding nitrate management. They also prefer slightly acidic water, but my local tap came out at 7.5 to 8 and I never messed with it.

I'd keep them at:
Temp = 78 to 80 degrees F
pH as close to 7 as you can get it without too much monkeying around.

2 or 3 males to 7 or 8 females is a good ratio for your tank size and layout. They will "pair up" at least temporarily when they spawn, and the males will guard the fry and nest-site aggressively against any interlopers, so while he is occupied (which may be weeks to months) he is unavailable to help out any of the other females. BUT the females *will* need a rest, so 3/7 might be a good ratio for you.

I have found _Pelvicachromis_ to be wonderful cichlids to observe - they do get a bit shy around breeding time, but that can be forgiven  To overcome their overall shyness, they'll really need some sort of "dither fish" in the tank, something to swim around (preferrably the top of the tank) and show the kribs that it's safe outside. I have used pencilfish (_Nannostomus_ sp.) to a great degree of success, but they are not West African, so biotope purists might suggest another dither like the Congo Tetra or other West African characins. I have never used a catfish-type tankmate with mine, so I cannot offer an opinion there. I imagine it would get it's anal fins kicked come breeding time, but that is just a wild-ass-guess.

Although _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ is typically a peaceful fish, when it is ready to breed or guarding fry it is a fearless torpedo! That's why you go with cheaper dither fish  Your layout sounds perfect for a breeding colony of these, as it sounds like there are *PLENTY* of places for moms and tankmates to hide from the fierce flaming fireball that is "Dad."

One last note - the walls of the caves you have - are they smooth or rough like lava-rock? If they are rough, you might want attach a small piece of slate to the roof, one wall, and the floor of the cave, as they seem to prefer smooth surfaces. I've read in literature that they adhere their eggs to the roof of their spawning cave, but as I've never actually pulled my caves out to check, I stay on the safe side of what has worked.

Okay I lied.... one more (this time I mean it) note: If they don't breed, or stall out on you, here is a tactic that I have used to moderate success. Drain the tank down to about 25-33% of the starting volume and let it set that way for a couple of days to a week. This may be problematic based on how you have your filters and heater set up, you will have to figure this part out. After a couple of days, fill the tank back up to full volume with water that is slightly acidic (pH 6.5 or so - to get this I buy RO water from the local water store :thumb: for 25 cents a gallon, then mix with my normal water). This has worked for me before, your mileage may vary.

Good luck to you, and post pictures of the gazillion babies you're about to get!
-Bryan


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks! i appreciate it, and yes the rocks are smooth... im gonna try that trick with the water, the first week there was eggs, but no babies.... no more eggs that i could see since then... BUT they are all geting along really well. amazing fish to watch!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi Do you talk about Pelvicachromis pulcher(krib) or Haplochromis.sp"rockribensis", the first one is a river dwelling species living in the forest rivers of West Affrica(water parameters pH=6,5 to 7,5, General hardness<10> 8, temp between 22 and 25Â°C and G H> 8Â° GH)
the two fishes don't need the same conditions to live well the first is an hidding substarte spawner while the second is a harem mooth brooder.
xris


----------

